

Show HN: Stampede.io – Hybrid IaaS/Docker Orchestation Running on CoreOS - darren0
http://www.ibuildthecloud.com/blog/2014/08/21/announcing-stampede-dot-io-a-hybrid-iaas-slash-docker-orchestation-platform-running-on-coreos/

======
rckclmbr
That bootstrapping is pretty sweet, was that something you guys came up with
or did you borrow it from somewhere?

(I'm referring to the stuff in
[https://github.com/cattleio/stampede/tree/master/stampede-
wr...](https://github.com/cattleio/stampede/tree/master/stampede-wrapper))

> On a scale of 1 to 10, we're at 11 in terms of hacks in this file.

Dont be ashamed, it's awesome!

~~~
darren0
That's something I just came up with. How the containers are setup for the
management stack is incredibly complex. The wrapper was created to manage the
insanity and hacks. Born out of those hacks was
[https://github.com/ibuildthecloud/systemd-
docker](https://github.com/ibuildthecloud/systemd-docker) which might be
useful to others. It's a wrapper to manage Docker containers under systemd,
which is currently quite difficult.

------
sciurus
For anyone curious who the author it, it looks like he's a Cloudstack
developer at Citrix.

[http://www.slideshare.net/DarrenShepherd1/ccceu13-architectu...](http://www.slideshare.net/DarrenShepherd1/ccceu13-architecture)
(see slide #2)

~~~
darren0
Hi, I'm Darren Shepherd, creator of Stampede.
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/darrensshepherd](https://www.linkedin.com/in/darrensshepherd)
I currently work at Citrix with my primary responsibility being an architect
of Apache CloudStack. In the past I've deployed clouds based on CloudStack and
OpenStack, and written two proprietary IaaS systems from scratch. Stampede is
now my third IaaS system I've written from scratch and I'm quite proud that
this time it's all open source. For whatever reason, I love infrastructure
orchestration and writing these systems is what I've done full time for about
the last 5 years.

------
blutoot
Wait till someone comes out with (Orchestration-as-a-Service)-as-a-Service :)

------
mosselman
Could someone (OP?) explain what this is in less buzzy terms?

~~~
darren0
From an end user perspective, you can basically look at it as OpenStack +
Kubernetes.

~~~
mosselman
Well played :)

